
S3 has a new UI - dugmartin
https://console.aws.amazon.com/s3/
======
cunningfatalist
I kind of struggled with finding the ARN at first. Now I think it's quite
nice, actually :)

(To find the ARN, click on the bucket row, not the bucket's name.)

------
jazoom
Video of the new S3 console:

[https://youtu.be/U7e97oK_Elg](https://youtu.be/U7e97oK_Elg)

